# PID controller



## elhassawy (5 ديسمبر 2010)

كتاب رائع عن 
PID controller
يشرح نظرية عمله باللغة العربية باسلوب بسيط وسهل مدعم بالاشكال الرسومية لتصرف هذا المتحكم وتطبيقاته على نظم التحكم بانواعها​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذه الصفحات المختصره عن pid
توقعت ان يكون كتابا والحمد لله


----------



## eng_moh (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرجزيلا
(الشرح بالغة الانجليزية وليست بالعربية )


----------



## م.حرجان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ampeer (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمـ ـد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيراً 
لكن الكتاب باللغة الانكليزية هههههههههههه 
على كل الاحوال ما في مشكلة و لله الحمد إذا كان بالانكليزية او العربية
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hasan hsoon (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أوس علي المياح (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير, مختصر لطيف جداً
ومفيد جداً


----------



## Dream_Works (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ... الكتاب إنجليزي


----------



## منتصر المالكي (25 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بيك ولكن الشرح باللغة العربية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## AhmedElshorbagy (25 مايو 2012)

شكراً لك اخى


----------



## Abubaker7 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## M_Eldiassty (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Mahmood_Mostafa (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طوبار37 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## robin sa'ada (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يالغالي بس اظن انو هاد النوع من الحاكمات شبه منقرض ونظم التحكم الالي كلها plc او كونتاكتلاات على الاغلب رغم جودة هاد النوع من الحاكمات بس ما صادفت منو الا لما يتعلق الموضوع بالحرارة ومشكور على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed nasraddin (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## galalsaif (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------

